# please critique,4.5 month old



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi I'm new and this is my 4.5 month old and I wonder what you think? Thanks


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

I'm no critic, but what a beautiful pup!!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, and I don't know how to stack, this is obedience class, not show training which we've never done. On his 4 month birthday I entered him in a sanction match I had no idea of how to show and he didn't either, he took group and all except him and 2 others were excused for Best in Match and a malamute won and the judge said if mine was more mature he'd have won. I love him no matter what


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful puppy!!! His stack looks good to me....Keep up the good work..


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

for a free stack and only 4 months old - thats pretty perfect.

****, if he was a year thats still pretty perfect.

feet could be better in my opinion (not sure if its just a puppy thing), but all in all VERY nice looking dog you've got there


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Very pretty puppy. Nice feet and bone. good color. nice short back. It is hard to tell about his croup in the picture because it is so dark.

Do you mind telling us where you got him?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey that beats every stacked pic I've tried to get of my dog and she IS a show champion, lol! He is gorgeous.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

This stack was during practice going from sits to stand. My daughter just snapped the pic. He came from Hellwigg kennels. We are in Ontario. He also has the best temperment and personality so I am very pleased with him. I had Belgian Tervs and Groens before and decided to adopt an older shepherd a year ago and fell in love with her and the breed and went here cause I liked what I saw and heard.


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

That's a really nice puppy in a really awkward growth stage for critiquing ;-)

But he has beautiful proportions, and a nice topline, head and bone. At this age, his hocks will be long (the rest of him will grow into that), his pasterns somewhat soft and lengthly (they'll tighten up) and his long bones shorter than they will be once he's past this growth stage. Post a picture of this puppy when he's 7 or 8 months old, and I bet he's going to be a lovely dog when he's 3. Congrats!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a gorgeous puppy!!!! Wowsa!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I agree, that is a NICE puppy. Down in the pasterns now, but he's at that age.

Croup is a bit steep, and I'd like to see a liiiiiiiiiiiiiitle more rear angulation because he's going to lose some of what he's got right now


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

What does stacking mean? 

I am no expert. Cute pup though.

But wasnt there just a thread about the angulation? And how that is bad? The show dogs with the big hocks and so much angulation they can hardly walk?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

stacking is how you pose the dog


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your comments. We are going to the Canadian National specialty just to watch, he's too young, and hopefully I will get some pics of him really stacked not just walked into by himself as this is. It could be the pics look the same, better or worse but he will be almost a month older and with people who know how to stack. I will post them and let you know any comments I get, if any.


----------



## Ceph (Mar 28, 2007)

Awsome looking puppy!

~Cate


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I've added a new picture at 1 month older, stacked by the breeder, any comparisons to point out so I could see differences? Lighter background in new picture


----------

